
Join my NATO or watch critical thinking die - mpweiher
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/comment/join-my-nato-or-watch-critical-thinking-die-sl5sdqv5v
======
flatfilefan
Hehe I found an new powerful foe: “Want to read more? Subscribe now and get
unlimited digital access on web and our smartphone and tablet apps, free for
your first month.”

